
The SF Chronicle website is almost completely unusable - jonthepirate
https://twitter.com/BlockJon/status/958423674964471809
======
dekhn
with adblocker, I find the page uses 100% cpu and if I open multiple tabs to
articles, my computer drags to a halt. No other site I use is this bad.

